# Obtaining a Green Card.



## FletchRFC (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay so I'm new to this site, sorry if this has already been answered in advance. So hi all, I'm Ryan, I'm a 17 year old from Scotland with the passion of the US. I'm still in school on my last year before college.

I have 3 career prospects, an airline pilot, an aeronautical/aerospace engineer and a civil engineer. The aeronautical and civil engineering can reward me with a Bachelors Degree in Engineering. I was looking for some advice from someone who has been in a similar situation as me. What would be the best career to get into the US?

Also, how would I go about getting a Green Card? What should I do first to maximize my chances? I have some friends in America, will that help me any?

All help appreciated, thank-you. 

Ryan


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Which one ???


Green Card Through Family
Green Card Through a Job
Green Card Through Refugee or Asylee Status
Green Card Through Investment 
Green Card Through Marriage


----------



## FletchRFC (Jun 16, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> Which one ???
> 
> 
> Green Card Through Family
> ...


Green card through a job, I don't know which job will help me the most though.


----------



## Powka (Dec 17, 2012)

You can also play lottery (not sure if Scotland is eligible tho).

As for the job, I'm sure it's difficult to tell, as by the time you have your degree the job situation in the US might change.

But you can research online which one of these three are in most demand and go for that one. Then you can hope that your future employer will sponsor towards your Green Card so that you could move to the US and work for them.

It's easy on paper, but not so easy when you actually have to do it.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You should not take up a profession with the intention of it getting you a Green card. 

You should take up a profession because that is what you want to do, where your interests lay and what would give you the most satisfaction in life.

There is no best career to get you to the States. This year it could be IT engineers, next year bio-chemical engineers, the next physicists.

If you have good degrees and become proficient at what you do your chances of being in demand and obtaining a Green card are greatly increased.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Or you can find yourself a nice American girl, fall in love, and get married over time. ;-)
(that's the easiest way, certainly since you already have friends there who can introduce you to some nice girls)


----------



## bradhudson (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry to interrupt in between, but I have heard that obtaining a Green Card is not easy, even if you get one there may some complications and problems which are raised later on, so please tell a authentic way to get it...


----------



## FletchRFC (Jun 16, 2013)

Crawford said:


> You should not take up a profession with the intention of it getting you a Green card.
> 
> You should take up a profession because that is what you want to do, where your interests lay and what would give you the most satisfaction in life.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, but to be really honest I'm interested in ALOT of stuff lol, I picked these three because they are the most appealing to me. I'm very interested in Aeronautics and Piloting as I have been since like 10. I'd love to do both but I can only pick one, it would be easier going for Aeronautical engineering as trying to become a commercial pilot costs ALOT of money and I don't want outstanding debts when I'm not even 20.


----------



## FletchRFC (Jun 16, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Or you can find yourself a nice American girl, fall in love, and get married over time. ;-)
> (that's the easiest way, certainly since you already have friends there who can introduce you to some nice girls)


Good idea, could do with the visits to the States to show I want to move aswell even if I didn't meet anyone.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

USCIS - Green Card


----------



## sailor 1986 (Jun 18, 2013)

Finding a job here in the US is not that easy, the recession create a whole lot of problem, many people lost their job. Depending on the state and locality unemployment is really a big issue all over the US...and the world...Maybe by the time you obtain your degree...4 - 5 years down the road the economy will be better.

Your profession/degree has no direct relation to obtaining a green card...visit the USCIS website and you can get some idea of obtaining a green card.


----------



## FletchRFC (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Davis1.

I think an alternative, could be to serve in the forces. Earn my place as an American, is this basically the only other way apart from marriage? Thanks all!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

FletchRFC said:


> Thanks Davis1.
> 
> I think an alternative, could be to serve in the forces. Earn my place as an American, is this basically the only other way apart from marriage? Thanks all!


you cannot join the military without having a green card first
that idea is no good


----------



## FletchRFC (Jun 16, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> you cannot join the military without having a green card first
> that idea is no good


Ah, I see. Is there any visa that allows a person with an academic degree such as a Bachelors or Masters in? I saw that somewhere and wasn't sure.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

FletchRFC said:


> Thanks Davis1.
> 
> I think an alternative, could be to serve in the forces. Earn my place as an American, is this basically the only other way apart from marriage? Thanks all!


All branches of the US Military Forces require Green Card; there is a tiny pilot project for qualified medical and language specialists but I cannot tell you if it is still open.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Pick a career field which suits your skills and personality. Go as far as you can education wise in the UK as education is basically free there. Have you checked into an exchange year?


----------



## FletchRFC (Jun 16, 2013)

twostep said:


> Pick a career field which suits your skills and personality. Go as far as you can education wise in the UK as education is basically free there. Have you checked into an exchange year?


No, I live in Scotland. So I plan to go for an HND then go to university to complete my masters degree. Only problem is, I can't find a university in the UK that does exchange years in the US. Only to Australia.


----------



## sailor 1986 (Jun 18, 2013)

You need to be a US Citizen to qualify for this program...


----------



## FletchRFC (Jun 16, 2013)

sailor 1986 said:


> You need to be a US Citizen to qualify for this program...


Not for an exchange year mate, I just found that the Imperial college in London does a year abroad in California. So that's the one I'll be choosing once I get my HND. Thanks for everyone's help, you've all been great and I'll take this knowledge and hopefully one day live my dream in the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

FletchRFC said:


> Not for an exchange year mate, I just found that the Imperial college in London does a year abroad in California. So that's the one I'll be choosing once I get my HND. Thanks for everyone's help, you've all been great and I'll take this knowledge and hopefully one day live my dream in the US.


Take it one step at a time, keep your goal in mind and your successes on the way to it.


----------



## FletchRFC (Jun 16, 2013)

twostep said:


> Take it one step at a time, keep your goal in mind and your successes on the way to it.


Thanks mate, will do!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

FletchRFC said:


> Thanks mate, will do!


Keep us posted from time to time. Shared successes can help to keep others on track.


----------



## colleenlord (Jan 22, 2014)

What about looking into a student visa? These seem to be easier than going through the green card. Then you can see if you like the US, then decide to go through the green card process...which is costly and lengthy. Not sure where Scotland falls with this but something to look into. Cheers


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

colleenlord said:


> What about looking into a student visa? These seem to be easier than going through the green card. Then you can see if you like the US, then decide to go through the green card process...which is costly and lengthy. Not sure where Scotland falls with this but something to look into. Cheers


a student visa is a non immigrant you do your course and go home ..there is no path to a green card


----------

